# mounting my first coyote.. how do u get the stink out



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

well im mounting my fist dog tomorrow. i washed him 2 or three times w dawn dishsoap. and placed it in my krowtan tanning solution. also does any1 have trouble getting the tail out and skinning out the legs i had to cut from the elbow to the pad... i was hoping to just skin it without doing so.. is this normal


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

well i got the tail out... it was crazy hard.. had to put it inmy vise. and put and cut, pull and cut..


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

buckeyeoutfiter said:


> well im mounting my fist dog tomorrow. i washed him 2 or three times w dawn dishsoap. and placed it in my krowtan tanning solution. also does any1 have trouble getting the tail out and skinning out the legs i had to cut from the elbow to the pad... i was hoping to just skin it without doing so.. is this normal


I don't typically cut that much but, it's not going to hurt anything. Those tails can be a pain, also. The stink will come out after it's mounted and dry. I always give them a Pert Plus shampoo after they are mounted and dry. Take Pert Plus and mix 50/50 with water in a spray bottle. Spray the mammal down and work it into the fur. Then give it a quick but, thorough rinse to get all of the shampoo out. Then blow dry with high heat and back brush. You will still have an odor but, after it dries it will be gone.


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks brian... i washed him with some exstra shampoo and conditioner we had before mounting him today.... seems to be ok.. i had no ideai would have 15-20hrs in doing this dog.. i think he turned out ok.. i had some problems with the open mouth.. mainly the lowe jaw.. i used the fake nose witch turned out ok.. maybe ill post some pics in a couple weeeks when hes done


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome, please post pics when he is done.


----------

